# Spanish



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually dont get down to the coast until around June through October abd the spanish are already there. This year I will be down several times in March and April. When do they usually get here? I jus need to know whether to bring some leaders for my trip this coming weekend. I'll be on the east side of Perdido Bay as well as possibly a little time over toward Gulf Shors. I'm assuming that they are not here yet. I've seen no chatter about them on the forum.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

The Spanish usually get here when the water temperature reaches that 65 degree or so mark. The run just about coincides with the beginning of the cobia run. As a matter of fact, when I'm seeing Spanish schools, I feel confident in the likelihood of seeing a cobia. I have caught Spanish as early as the middle of March, occasionally sooner, but the latter part of the month is usually when they show up, at least in my experience. One bonus is that the Spring fish are usually a little bigger, on average, than the summer run Spanish...good luck.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. That's exactly what I am looking for. I fished the P'cola, OB, Gulf Shores area for the first time last fall and like it. I have fished further east all of my life. Over toward Mexico Beach, PC and St Marks... There are no bays over in that area like in the P'cola area, so I am a little unfamiliar. Do the Spanish ever get inside the bays and what not, or do they run the beach like they do further east? If so, how long before they get into the bays?


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I usally start when someone reports they are as thick as grits. Plus they are darn good with grits too (cheese please).


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

We wore them out at the Pickens Pier last year whe we got bored with sheepshead. Caught ours on Sidewinder spoons- we could have limited out if we wanted. This was March/April time frame.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

They come all the way into the bayto garcon point bridge in the summer. I almost caught a 6-7 pounder over there last summer, the leader broke :doh


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

> *TOBO (3/16/2008)*I usally start when someone reports they are as thick as grits. Plus they are darn good with grits too (cheese please).


Goodness - you are right about that one -- they do go down good with some 'pups and cheese grits! Making me hungry!

Speaking of that thick -- we hit them that thickearly last summerin the channel along side Crab Island - near Destin's East Pass. We couldn't miss! Easily filled the cooler -- they were hitting everything we threw at them that flashed at all. 

Good times! Good eats! MMmmmmm!


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

there were a few small spanish caught of the pier today on flashy pomp jigs


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe a stupid question: can spanish be caught off the beach? 



Thanks


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, but it isbest to target them around jetties or off of a pier.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

That is the only place I have ever caught them...

Came down and fished Bon Secour, Perdido Key, and a few othe spots this weekend. Caught a bunch of nothing but a tiny craoker and a bunch of pinfish!


----------

